# Internal ping works, but external does not



## Babs (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello!

I'm not quite sure the right questions to ask, so I'll explain the problem as best I can and hopefully someone can point me in the right direction.

I've got a static IP address (I think) that resolves to samaritan.homeip.net which, from inside my network I can ping just fine, but if I try to access it through a web-browser, I get request timed out errors. I can get to the internet from the machine I'm trying to access, but I can't get from the internet to that machine. 

I used to be able to access this machine just fine until today when the network card went khaput and I replaced it. I'm really new to this stuff, so I appologize if I haven't provided enough information. Please let me know what else I need to determine in order to resolve this issue.

Thanks so much!


----------



## gkintrng (Apr 25, 2005)

Did you replace the ip information after you installed your new card? If you didn't it's likely you got a new ip address assigned to your computer through the DHCP which is usually the default. You just need to put in the old ip information and you should be fine.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

*Start*, *Run*, type *cmd, *type *ipconfig /all*. 

Post info.

Do you know what the previous IP config was?
IP address
Subnet mask
Default gateway

DNS servers

JamesO


----------



## Babs (Mar 31, 2005)

It appears that the ip address had been changed when I installed the new card. I changed it back to the original and it works just fine now. Thanks so much for your help.

Can you recommend a good book/web-site where one could learn about networks/masking/port forwarding, etc?

Thanks again!


----------



## gkintrng (Apr 25, 2005)

Glad we could help. I can't think of any good books off the top of my. sorry.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Babs said:


> It appears that the ip address had been changed when I installed the new card. I changed it back to the original and it works just fine now. Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> Can you recommend a good book/web-site where one could learn about networks/masking/port forwarding, etc?
> 
> Thanks again!


Port forwarding is rather easy. You just look at your Router manual.

Do you want to learn about Subnet masking. Learn To Subnet is pretty darn cool.
http://www.learntosubnet.com/

If you want to learn networking may I suggest taking a few classes at a Tech College.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you just want the subnets calculated for you, try the Solar Winds Subnet Calculator, free. :smile:


----------

